# aftermarket support



## outsider (Jul 8, 2003)

what kind of aftermarket support am i looking at with these cars?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

There is more aftermarket for your vehicle than you might think ;-) What are you looking to do?

-Sean


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

there's a bit of aftermarket support and a lot of "custom market" support. like my vg30et swap! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

How is that swap coming along?


----------

